# Skimming cow milk



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

I tried doing a search here but so many things came up - too generic on the search terms!

We've had goats for some years but don't have a cream separator so haven't explored that area of dairy much. I just recently started buying raw cow milk from a dairy down the road (hubby still insists he can taste "goat" in the milk, plus we wanted cream!). After seeing the cream line, I got over excited and made some butter last night. The cream was not that thick and the butter yield was something like 1/4 the volume of the cream. I thought I had read it should be about 1/2 the volume.

I did the "blender" method but I had seen someone online do it with an upright mixer with the whisk attachment. It took forever and I think it's because I JUST had enough cream to get the whisk wet. I also didn't wait for it to reach room temp like I've read in the past. None of the blender directions mentioned this.

My question is - what is the best way to skim cream off milk? I only waited about 24 hours of it sitting in the fridge - should I wait longer? I just used a small ladle, but have seen others use the sun tea jars with the spigot at the bottom - should I get one of those if I'm serious about getting cream? Other tips?

Oh, one more thing - these are Jersey cows. I got about 1 cup from half a gallon but I think it was pretty "milky" cream. How much should I expect?

Thanks!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

There is usually more than a cup of cream per gallon of Jersey milk. I use a separator when our cows are giving a lot of milk, but in the winter, I usually am just milking one and sharing with the calf. I just use a small ladle and dip the cream off the top. I know that I am never getting all the cream because the cow does not let down as well for her milker when the calf is on her. A lot depends on the quality of the hay. Grass hay won't produce as much milk or cream as leafy alfalfa.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

We have a jersey cow and use the tea jar method after we remove the milk out the spigot...We wait til the cream comes to the top and remove milk out the bottom after 24 hrs. We still end up with about as much cream as your getting in a gal. of milk..Sooooo...I'd guess that your getting hand skimmed milk, or tea jar skimmed...a separator won't leave these amounts of cream in the milk, I don't think.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

My oldest tool for skimming cream looks like a flatish clamshell with small holes punched out. Lets the milk drain away and the cream just slides off. A shallow container will hasten separating.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I just dip it out . It is important that the cream come to room temperture. I will pull cream off with a turkey baster also ( takes time ) then let it sit on the counter warming up. If I see milk at the bottom as it rises again I pull it out with the baster.


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

I did my second batch this weekend and skimmed from the whole gallon and got about 2.5 cups with still leaving some cream. I don't like the completely skimmed milk as much. Hopefully this summer I can buy straight cream from the dairy.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

If you wait a couple days the cream should get pretty thick on the top of the jars. Then you can pour it off and get the rest with a spoon or baster. We use a sun tea jar and I keep adding fresh milk until the jar is half full of cream then I make butter. Usually takes four or five days to get half cream in there.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

You're probably skimming it too soon. It does take a while for all the separation to occur. When we had cows, I always let it set in the fridge for at least 2 days before skimming without disturbing the container at all. It will be so thick that you can use anything to scoop it off; you don't really need a special tool.


----------

